# Medical records



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Not too sure if this is posted in the correct forum but here goes....My employer is planning on all existing employees filling out a form giving ALL personal details including medical conditions etc. plus all medications. These records are to be kept confidential (yeah right!). Have they a right to do this? does it not cross some privacy laws etc?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The Data Protection Act applies here.

Suggest you look at this web site:
http://www.ico.gov.uk/

You may like to call them as they are really helpful.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

As far as I am aware you only need to disclose to occupational health and these records are confidential as it is classed as medical in confidence. 
what is his reason for wanting to know? do you work in a large organisation or is it a small private firm. I would for the public sector and this may be different to private sector. try looking up on the department trade and industry website but i am sure others on here may know more.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are some circumstances where this may be permissible.

If you take a lot of time off due to illness the company have a right to ask for access to help address, manage and monitor any health problems you may have, however they require your permission. Not giving permission under those circumstances may have implications for your continued employment. I know that because I have had to do it to deal with staff who were regularly "too ill" to work, strangely always with different ailments.

Other than that I can only think that in some very specialist types of employment there may be genuine reasons for the employer to know your medical history. 

What do you do? Alan.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Do they provide BUPA or something like for you for free? Otherwise I can't see why they may need to know...free private insurance may need it, but Duncan used to get that with several companies he worked for and none ever asked, but he has been retired now for 11 years and things do change.

Carol


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice,I think you may have touched on a few relevent issues. There are approx.60 employees (I won't say Workers!). Yes we have free Life Insurance provided but probably the main issue could well be down to one employee who has at least four monthes a year off "ill" and I do know this is really getting to our Manager, so this could well be the root cause of the proposed register.


----------

